# Source for basic box truck needs?



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Wondering if anyone had suggestions of where to order some basic box truck stuff? I need to put on the 12 DOT reflectors for sides and back, replacement mirrors, REAR mud flaps, it has none, nor a bracket, however the mudflaps on mine are mounted in front of the rear tires... I don't know how I missed that...

Maybe some basic stuff for the box as far as storage, options for strapping stuff down, and moving them if need be...

On a side note, my Master picked me up at my house today for a few small jobs around our town today and looked it over. He was really impressed with it and said my decision was a no brainer, and there was no way I should have passed it up. He also came up with a great idea for the front of the box. (An older couple used it for a few years and *******'ed (no offence to anyone intended) an A/C unit into the box just above the cab, and the patch that was made, well the same quality.) I was just going to buy a larger square of sheet metal, some RTV and bolts with fender washers, paint it white, and call it good. His idea was a full width sign with my company name and phone number, but in mirror, like "ambulance" so people could read it in their rearview mirrors. I like that idea!

Maiden voyage with it today, 22 miles round trip at 3:30 to pull a shaving cream cap out of a stool. But hey, this LL pays within a week.:yes:

Truck handles great!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Mill Supply


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Recommend wire shelves. Cheaper then anything and holds alot of stuff. The premade sheet metal shelving is way overpriced.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

The left side came with shelving, not cheap, but not bullet proof. I'll be modifying starting tomorrow. It'll work for now. Right side is for my machines and what not. I bought some cheap D-rings for now to hold them in place. One thing I hated with my old boss was: Crash! "What was that?" "You tell me." "We'll find out." I hate that crap. NOT on my truck!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> Mill Supply


Exactly what I was looking for! Thanks man!


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

By now I can pretty much call what fell on the floor by the sound of it, love it when You go through your van or transfer to a new one, and things need to seat and adjust properly.... 1st few turns and bumps usually tells you if it's going to work where it is or not


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Not to jack your thread but anyone know where to get this or the side mounting style pipe racks?


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Recommend wire shelves. Cheaper then anything and holds alot of stuff. The premade sheet metal shelving is way overpriced.


I agree that metal shelving seems way overpriced. I used 3/4" plywood to make my own, biggest drawback is the added weight. Do you have any pictures a decent wire shelf setup?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plumberkc said:


> I agree that metal shelving seems way overpriced. I used 3/4" plywood to make my own, biggest drawback is the added weight. Do you have any pictures a decent wire shelf setup?


Check the private section. Just posted pics.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hillside said:


> *By now I can pretty much call what fell on the floor by the sound of it*, love it when You go through your van or transfer to a new one, and things need to seat and adjust properly.... 1st few turns and bumps usually tells you if it's going to work where it is or not


Me and my son used to play that game all the time when he rode with me during the summer.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

There's a private section here?


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

what are wire shelves ? and wheres this private section ?


----------

